# Renewables/electrical job roles



## Macky92 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi all, first post on here.

Looking into work out in Australia (no preference to which state). I currently am working as a wind turbine technician with a mechanical background (car mechanic). My current job role involves all aspects of turbine maintenance. This includes servicing, Mechanical and electrical fault finding and repair.

Looking at jobs in the wind industry out there, the roles seem to specify either electrical or mechanical disciplines. Does anyone know if there is scope to do both ie the same job role as I currently have in the uk?

I have also been looking to do my HV Senior authorised person (SAP) course however looking ahead at possible jobs, there does not seem to be any roles matching this. Is there an Australian equivalent to this?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Kyle.


----------

